# For when I was Single My pockets would Jingle



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a 55 2 door hardtop that I owned. A 55 Willys Bermuda. There were very few of them made. It would out run a 55 chevy 0 to 60 and was never beat on top end. It is called the lost Willys. It is sitting in front of the Texico station that I worked at in 1956. Bill


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to cool to drive to school!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

What a swell ride, Bill!!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet ride Bill. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are two great cars that I once owned.

My beloved 62 Corvette, sold it in 2007:










My BMW M6, an obscenely fast and gas guzzling car (507 HP ten cylinder engine). Had it for three years, then the lease was over and I switched to a much more sober Audi A6:










Jörg


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking cars Jorg. JT


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm jealous!! Great looking cars. Tex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I'm jealous!! Great looking cars. Tex


Too late for the jealousy, Tex! Those cars are gone. Too bad.


----------

